# Maine-Marine and the 1st person - Thanks Prepper-Nurse



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Maine-Marine has noticed that Prepper-Nurse uses her name in all the threads titles Prepper-nurse starts...

So Maine-Marine is going to do the same thing from now on when Maine-Marine Posts...

Maine-Marine thinks it might increase maine-marines hit rate


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well James m likes to refer to himself in the third person. 

And on occasion James m and his associates enjoy cold beverages.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy thinks that makes Slippy look cool and important. Kind of like the Queen of England or a very important bling wearing "ath-a-lete".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m,
You were posting when Slippy was posting, that is cool and great minds think alike.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mish loves this idea!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You ought to have another beverage sir.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton is tempted to make another Bob Dole reference but Denton was threatened the last time Denton did that.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

That Alterego Likes To Refer To Himself In Third Or Second Person. And His Friends And lLady Acquaintances Call Him Horse Cock.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Bob dole lol


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

1skrewsloose thinks we should all do this in our daily lives as well. 1skrewsloose can always count on getting a good laugh here, love it.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I prefer when others talk about me....saves me wearing out my own voice.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

lol.. I just googled prepper nurse... this thread comes up as the second result..... classic


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

All of my personalities are entertained


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jeep said:


> All of my personalities are entertained


Arklatex thinks that's the funniest thing he's read all day.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

She's going to spank you


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> She's going to spank you


Alterego Is More Of A Giver When It Comes To This.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Maine-Marine thinks it might increase maine-marines hit rate


Well, think what you will but Inceptor will not be hitting on Maine-Marine. Nope.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

shotlady thinks ya'll are funny! she enjoys people with their own flair!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Maine-Marine has noticed that Prepper-Nurse uses her name in all the threads titles Prepper-nurse starts...
> 
> So Maine-Marine is going to do the same thing from now on when Maine-Marine Posts...
> 
> Maine-Marine thinks it might increase maine-marines hit rate


pheniox17 thought he was the only one that noticed this...

pheniox17 should have a drink.... as pheniox17's faith in some members has been restored


----------

